

Net Neutrality: AT&T Has Change of Heart? - jmtame
http://www.savetheinternet.com/blog/2008/11/14/net-neutrality-on-deck/

======
iigs
Net Neutrality and Common Carrier status are kissing cousins. I can't, for the
life of me, figure out why AT&T was hell bent on abandoning the Common Carrier
advantages just so they could piss their customers off.

~~~
josefresco
Money

